# 170's



## Rick Carter (Jun 8, 2014)

Taken by Ryan Whitelaw this past fall.


----------



## wvdawg (Jun 8, 2014)

Lots of antler right there!  Nice one!


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jun 14, 2014)

Nice un! Congrats to the hunter!


----------



## JustUs4All (Jun 14, 2014)

Monster!  Congratulations.


----------



## Rick3060 (Jun 15, 2014)

Well I guess since nobody else will say it!!!!! Oh my Lord that craftsmanship of that mount is top notch!!!! Beautiful!!!


----------



## dtala (Jun 15, 2014)

nice horns...

but the taxidermy work is as good as I've ever seen, very good attention to the small details that make a mount look alive.


----------



## Rick Carter (Jun 16, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## Paymaster (Jun 16, 2014)

Outstanding Buck and Mount!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats!


----------



## Illinoisbound (Jun 18, 2014)

Nice work as usual Rick!


----------



## jigman29 (Jun 21, 2014)

I would kill to have the talent you have in just your pinky lol.I have watched your videos and have realized that anyone can mount but to reach the level that you are is the same as being a pro athlete.Most can never accomplish it.You are a true artist.Love to see your work here.From what I have seen on taxinet your wife is turning out some great work as well.


----------



## Rick Carter (Jun 21, 2014)

jigman29 said:


> I would kill to have the talent you have in just your pinky lol.I have watched your videos and have realized that anyone can mount but to reach the level that you are is the same as being a pro athlete.Most can never accomplish it.You are a true artist.Love to see your work here.From what I have seen on taxinet your wife is turning out some great work as well.



Thanks! I really appreciate it. Nickie has had quick success because she is such a great artist. She just does a few things as she feels like it. I'm stuck with the grind every day! lol


----------



## bubbabuck (Jun 23, 2014)

Congrats on a STUD Buck and a Beautiful mount !!


----------



## Warrenco (Jul 27, 2014)

That's a nice one


----------

